

Announcing the Github Commit Status API - bguthrie
https://github.com/blog/1227-status-api

======
ianl
This is awesome, I really like how github has been exposing so many API's
lately so we can use their tools in whatever way we see fit by simply tying
several api's together.

Hooking this into our CI server and using the Merge API (for keeping PR's up
to date) is the next 20-minute task I will take on.

------
bguthrie
Note that separately CI-ing each individual pull request still consumes what
in past years would be an enormous investment in build automation. Luckily
this is increasingly becoming a SaaS thing.

------
rmccue
More discussion over at <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4475152>

